# How to remove Nervar crankset?



## KansasJack (Apr 8, 2022)

I have a 1960s Raphael Geminiani that I garbage-picked and want to refresh but I can’t make sense of the Nervar crankset. Does anyone know how to remove it? Just to clarify, not the cottered crank arms (I can do that). Thanks!


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 8, 2022)

Looks like cottered cranks. Remove need pin press or diy methods. 





						Cottered Cranks
					

Cottered cranks were used on older bicycles. How to service this type of bottom bracket.



					www.sheldonbrown.com


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 8, 2022)

KansasJack said:


> Nervar crankset. Does anyone know how to remove it? Just to clarify, not the cottered crank arms.



After the arms (legs?) are removed, threaded bearings might be next?
English bearings might be right-hand thread on the non-drive side, and left-hand thread on the drive side.
_Italian _bearings, (not sure of likelihood), might be right-hand threads on both sides.
Not sure about any _France _threading.
I have a *Nervar *chain ring sprocket, I will have to be careful to remember how I install it.


----------



## KansasJack (Apr 8, 2022)

Thanks, Archie. I’ll remove the arms and see what comes next. I appreciate the response!


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 8, 2022)

Raphael Geminiani -a very successful bicycle racer in his day -he later went on to work with the legendary Jacques Anquetil = ( 'Maitre Jacques', one of the greatest cyclists of all time )


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 8, 2022)

Both bottom bracket cups on this will be French threaded, 35 x 1.00 mm.
Both sides will be right hand thread, clockwise to tighten, anticlockwise to untighten.
Lockring on non-drive side is obviously also right hand thread.
France didn't adopt the ISO standard until around 1982.


----------



## The Spokemaster (Apr 9, 2022)

When you use the word 'crankset', perhaps you mean CHAINRINGS ?

It would appear that at the very least the drive-side cotter will need removal

Then access the smaller circle of bolts with a socket or wrench

It may just be possible that simply removing the bolts from the smaller 'circle' of bolts may allow you to remove the chainrings from the crankarm ....kinda like threading a needle while wearing mittens


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 9, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> When you use the word 'crankset', perhaps you mean CHAINRINGS ?
> 
> It would appear that at the very least the drive-side cotter will need removal
> 
> ...



As you remove the drive-side cotter pin, this will free the crank arm from the axle. 
This will then slide off the axle, bringing the chainwheel assembly with it.  You can then flip it over and will immediately see how the sprockets are attached. All of the bolt heads will become visible.
Both of the smaller diameter inner sprockets are attached to the larger outer sprocket by the outer circle of 5 bolts.  The largest sprocket is itself attached to the crank arm by the smaller circle of 5 bolts.
I hope that clarifies the issue.
My earlier post will help you should you wish to dismantle, clean and regrease the bottom bracket (crank axle) assembly.


----------



## juvela (Apr 9, 2022)

-----

thank you for sharing this machine with the forum

chainwheel set comes from Cyclo (of France)

wedgebolt has a 9.0mm diameter and a "medium" cut

these bikes were contract manufactured in France by a variety of producers

readers would need lots of detail images to make an estimation of actual fabricator

Geminani family moved from Italy to France when Raphael yet a small child

there was never a "Geminiani bicycle factory" per se


-----


----------



## KansasJack (Apr 9, 2022)

“When you use the word 'crankset', perhaps you mean CHAINRINGS ?”

I want to remove everything so that I can see an empty bottom bracket. Removing just the chainrings won’t accomplish that.

I was unsuccessful in my attempt to remove the cotter pins without running the risk of doing damage, so I’ll be taking this to the local bike shop to have them do that. From there I have the proper tools to get into the bearings and spindle.


----------



## KansasJack (Apr 9, 2022)

Oops. Double post.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 9, 2022)

Good idea to take it to someone who has the right tools to do the job.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 10, 2022)

Looks like a half-step triple - choice gearing.


----------



## dweenk (Apr 12, 2022)

If the shop does not have the "right tool" do not let them pound it out with a hammer and punch. There are better ways to remove a cotter that may save it.


----------

